# No period after Clomid...



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm hoping you might be able to share some of your wisdom with me and possibly shed some light as to what's going on with me  .  I've just finished my 2nd round of Clomid and am on day 29 of my cycle so AF is due about now.  I've never been particularly regular with or without the Clomid but I've tended not to be longer than 35 days in the last 6 months or so.  Now I've heard about Clomid messing with your cycle but each month I always get the same symptoms without fail - sore boobs around or after ovulation and night sweats the week before AF but this time up until now I've had nothing.  

I only get one 21 day blood test (no scans) during my 3 month course of Clomid which I had last month and that did confirm I ovulated but this month I have no idea and nothing to go on.  I've not tested as I think it's too early and I don't feel pregnant so could do without the disappointment of another negative test.

Has this or something similar happened to any of you?  I hate waiting and just want to get on with round 3 lol!!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi pumpkin,
I've felt different on each clomid cycle and i was much more regular before i started treatment too! 
Wait till day 35 to test, well try to wait until day 35!
Good luck
xx


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Beany for your reply.  It's a nightmare isn't it, this stuff is meant to help us and seems to just be messing things up at the moment!  It's enough to drive you mad!  Yes I'm going to do my best to wait til at least day 35, don't want to waste any more money on un-necessary testing, but hopefully something will happen before then.. or not!
xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

If you've had confirmed ovulation, and no af then there's always a chance of a pregnancy.... Symptoms really do vary from person to person and you know what's normal for you or not... Id say though if your day 21 test confirmed ovulation, then hopefully a hpt would give an accurate result after cd28.... The longer you hold out though the more accurate it would be...

Wishing you lots of luck Hun x


----------



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel I'm following you a little bit! 

I am exactly the same.  The first month had bad side effects and then clear indications of when ovulation was happening etc.  This month nothing at all.  I am now day 29 and there is nothing, no symptoms of AF coming and certainly no indication of anything else.  Was thinking of phoning the clinic to see what they suggest and based on what they say can feed back to you.

I hope it sorts it's self out soon for both of us because not having a clue is making me a bit nuts.


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning Ladies,

Just to update for anyone in a similar situation - the wicked witch arrived yesterday so it's on to round 3 of Clomid for me today.. grrrrrr!!!  Having none of my usual PMS symptoms this month was really strange and of course not having any testing at all this last month doesn't help in telling me what's going on but I guess that's just Clomid for you and I'll have to hope for the magic BFP this month instead  .

Amy N - thanks for posting.  I only get one day 21 blood test during my three month course of Clomid and I had that last month.  It did show that I'd ovulated but this month I didn't have any testing at all so whether I ovulated or not is a bit of a mystery!  I don't know why my health authority doesn't do better monitoring - it'd certainly be more helpful when going back for my next appointment!

Hi Reso - feel free to follow!  Any news?  My AF came yesterday which was day 32 and I had none of my usual signs beforehand so maybe yours will turn up in the same way.  Or maybe you'll get some better news...  .  Did you manage to get any info from the clinic?  I can imagine they would just suggest wating at the moment.  I didn't even try contacting mine as I know what the answer would be - wait until your next appointment - useless buggers!!!  So onto round 3 today - oh joy!

Good luck everyone!
xx


----------

